
Environmental predictors of deep-sea polymetallic nodule occurrence in the ocean - bookofjoe
https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gsa/geology/article-abstract/doi/10.1130/G46836.1/579958/Environmental-predictors-of-deep-sea-polymetallic?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
bookofjoe
Fantastic animation here: [https://phys.org/news/2020-01-nodules-bottom-
sea.html](https://phys.org/news/2020-01-nodules-bottom-sea.html)

